# Making some people Glassified rotated sigs!



## rhyguy (Nov 3, 2007)

an example is this





And my current sig

all you have do is post here, and i'll make 1-5 users sigs

whoops, this sould be in the graphics thing, could a mod please move it?


----------



## xflash (Nov 3, 2007)

damnt that kinda stuff always looks so nice. i'v been thinking of doing something like that with one of my sigs a few times. do you by any chance have a tutorial for it?


----------



## rhyguy (Nov 3, 2007)

well, i found a glass text tutorial, then a reflection tutorial then used distort on it

i cant remember where the tutorials are though...

edit: http://www.artkit.org/?p=29 - Reflection
http://great-design.blogspot.com/2007/10/c...yle-button.html - gloss (i only did this to the text though, not a button)


----------



## iritegood (Nov 3, 2007)

The reflection could be better but it's very nice anyways. And a soft glow around the letters wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## MrKuenning (Nov 3, 2007)

yeah the reflection wouldnt be faded at an angle...


----------



## Quantum (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks nice, but I thank the reflection should be lighter and more faded.


----------

